# Stuck at home for the afternoon, so...



## lefse (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought an 18 inch Weber off of Craig's list, a watt soldering iron, and a can of green beans. Put them together with some apple chips and some cheese and bingo! This batch was cheddar, mozzerella, and pepper jack.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking good so far


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 8, 2012)

Why cut it up like that? Is it not best to leave the cheese whole? Im still learning.


----------



## lefse (Apr 8, 2012)

If I cut it in 1" chunks, the smoke gets evenly distributed quickly. I vac seal it when it comes out and toss it in the fridge to pull the flavor in deeper for a day or two befor I eat it or hand it out. I also toss a couple bottles of ice in the Weber to keep the temp in there lower so the cheese doesn't sweat. It's just what works for me. Up for correction by the more experienced at any point!


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 8, 2012)

Makes perfect sense to me...Thank you Cant wait to do this. Im gonna do a sharp cheddar with apple chips...can ya cold smoke apples? Hmmm


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

never thought of the frozen water bottles !! Thanks for the Idea!! .. Still on my hit list .. I LOVE CHEESE !!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 8, 2012)

only thing I see wrong is your amount of time for aging..  2 weeks or more is the norm...  more is better


----------



## lefse (Apr 8, 2012)

I give some away at the station and to the in-laws and and and... some replace my meats and cheeses, some just eat and run. My personal cheese is tossed in the back of the veggie drawer to hide until it ages well. OK, except for that piece that goes down the day after the smoke. Need to smoke some salt for my rub next. Almost out.


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

IMHO ,the size block has to do w/ what you will be doing w/ the cheese and how much smoke you want to taste.

 I have always cut the blocks into 4 oz portions, as we will eat 4 oz. on crackers in one sitting and all of the recipes i use will require at least 4 oz of cheese. I do sell a few blocks to friends when asked and they seem to enjoy the taste of the 4 oz blocks more than 8 oz. blocks?

  Try aging at least 2 weeks before eating .A month or more is better.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 20, 2012)

I am with Eman on this -4 oz portions are just right for us too


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I am with Eman on this -4 oz portions are just right for us too



I will have to try the 4oz portions .
i like waiting 3 weeks before eating them


----------

